# Want to know more



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

If I have the AKC numbers for both of LACie's mom and dad is there any history that I can gain by entering them in a database somewhere?

Thanks
Rin


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Is Lacie herself AKC registered? You can order her pedigree online (either a certificate style or a research style from AKC). The research style is not expensive at all. 

There is a free database that I use all of the time. Maltese Data: searching for a dog It is wonderful and a great resource, but being free mostly relies on information that is available online. This would include show records and results. If the parents were never shown or otherwise never published in online records it is doubtful they would have made it into this free database. However, if you order the research pedigree from AKC you can often use that information to play with in the database to see which of her ancestors are related to other Maltese. I am a total pedigree Geek, so let me know if you want some help with any of this. I'd be glad to do what I can.


----------

